# What Mrs.CuddleBug and I do our finances



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

- I have my own bank account (she has joint spousal access)


- Mrs.CuddleBug has her own bank account (I have joint spousal access)


- I have my VISA (she has joint access and her own VISA card)


- She has her Master card (I have joint access and my own Master card)


- She pays her monthly share of the bills based on her income


- I pay my monthly share of the bills based on my income


- She has access to all passwords and accounts 24/7.


- I do all the finances because she works in an office all day.


Do we fight about money? Usually not but she still almost tells me what I can or cannot spend my money on.....I tell her were to go and that's not happening. You have to set limits or the other spouse over steps.....


We have no mortgage in 2 weeks and all debts are zero $ the end of October. She is only 39 and loves this but still complains if I upgrade too much or buys gifts for her sisters kids, etc.


Yes, I am really great with our finances.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Your point is...?


----------

